# someone stole my GS pup



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

Someone stole my 12 week old GS pup out of my back yard yesterday. I went to let the 2 dogs in and Krypto was not in the back yard. I was kind of wondering how in the heck could he get out? Theres a 6' privacy fence around the entire back yard excpet one spot on the side of the house thats chain link. Well I went to the front yard to look around and the lady that lives across the street and down a few houses was walking up to my house. She said she saw a car driving past the house a few times then stop in front of my house. The man and women got out of there car and acted like they were coming to the front door and went over to the side of the house. The next thing see saw was these 2 people running towards there car with my pup in there hands. They then jumped into the car and drove off. She said it happen so fast and it took a few secs for her to figure out what had happen. I called the police and the breeder. 

I had to tell me 4 year old daughter today and she didnt take it well. We did drive around the neighbor hood to make her happy. I plan on calling vets and pet stores tomorrow and calling my insurance company to see if my renters insurance covers this. 

The thing that sucks is this tuesday i had a vet visit to have his 12 week old shots and have him micro chiped. 

I still cant believe this has happen, we live in a pretty good part of town.


----------



## lola2010 (Apr 18, 2010)

omg ..im so sorry about ur puppy ..who would such an awful thing


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry this happened to you. my yard is fenced in and i live in a very nice
neighborhood. for my dogs safety i never leave him unattended.



jasonGSD01 said:


> Someone stole my 12 week old GS pup out of my back yard yesterday. I went to let the 2 dogs in and Krypto was not in the back yard. I was kind of wondering how in the heck could he get out? Theres a 6' privacy fence around the entire back yard excpet one spot on the side of the house thats chain link. Well I went to the front yard to look around and the lady that lives across the street and down a few houses was walking up to my house. She said she saw a car driving past the house a few times then stop in front of my house. The man and women got out of there car and acted like they were coming to the front door and went over to the side of the house. The next thing see saw was these 2 people running towards there car with my pup in there hands. They then jumped into the car and drove off. She said it happen so fast and it took a few secs for her to figure out what had happen. I called the police and the breeder.
> 
> I had to tell me 4 year old daughter today and she didnt take it well. We did drive around the neighbor hood to make her happy. I plan on calling vets and pet stores tomorrow and calling my insurance company to see if my renters insurance covers this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG how horrible.....why wouldn't that woman call the police!!! how about a lic. plate and description for you.....so sorry, I hope they come to their senses and give it back!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nevermind...didn't read carefully enough.

Hope you get your pup back.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh no! How incredibly sad


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

It's too bad they don't have some type of GPS implant technology to be able to track lost dogs. I'm sure this is something we will see in the coming years with micro-technology improving as fast as it is. 

People are idiots man...If I saw this happening to my dog I'd be throwing fists first and asking questions later. Yeah that's wrong but people that do this kind of thing deserve an a** beating IMHO.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm so sorry for you. This is another good reason to never ever leave your dogs outside unattended. 

Call your microchip company to report the theft of you puppy. Should these people ever take the dog to the vet to microchip him or he gets loose and gets into the hands of animal control, there is still a chance of him being returned to you.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it happened so fast the neighbor didn't
realize what was happening.



Gib Laut said:


> OMG how horrible.....why wouldn't that woman call the police!!! how about a lic. plate and description for you.....so sorry, I hope they come to their senses and give it back!


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

Elaine said:


> I'm so sorry for you. This is another good reason to never ever leave your dogs outside unattended.
> 
> Call your microchip company to report the theft of you puppy. Should these people ever take the dog to the vet to microchip him or he gets loose and gets into the hands of animal control, there is still a chance of him being returned to you.


You must not of read the entire post. and i left them out there for about 15 mins while i took a shower.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You didn't have the vet visit for the microchip yet, right? Another reason breeders should chip before pup leaves their kennel.
I hope you get your pup back, watch craiglist and petfinder everywhere! There have been many purebred dogs missing in my area, very scary!!


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm really sorry this happened to you. Hope somehow you get him back.

Your Renters insurance may cover this, but you'll have to pay your deductable. Depending on how much you paid for the pup, it may or may not be a claim. Also, some home owners and renters insurance companies do not like German Shepherds as a breed (Liability claim fears) so don't be surprised if they ask how many you have and if you plan on replacing the pup with another Shepherd.

Best,
-Yvonne


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i would immediately make a flyer with his pic on it and REWARD in large bold letters. go to a local copy place and make many copies (100, at least), then post them everywhere possible (utility poles, grocery stores, pet stores, vets offices, etc...). you need not specify the reward. people will even turn on their own loser friends when money is involved.

...and it doesnt matter if it was only 15 minutes. the point of another poster was that it only takes about 1 minute for something like this to happen...and there is no such thing as a "good" neighborhood (sorry, but it is true). im not placing blame as i dont think you did anything unreasonable, but it is a harsh reality that there are some despicable people out there.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

op, this is not directed at you but at others who might be reading your post because of the header/title.

you cannot even leave adult shepherds out for any amount of time AT ALL alone, unless you are willing to suffer these consequences. big in michigan now, because the economy is so bad i suppose, is selling to research. you also cannot leave them in cars alone, even if the cars are locked and the weather would permit it. it only takes a matter of seconds for someone to steal or even poison your dog.

op, i am so sorry about the loss of your dear 12 week old puppy, and i also hope a miracle happens and you somehow get him/her back.

derek, despicable is certainly right.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Another refresher FYI for those reading this:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...132042-buncher-alert-north-central-mn-wi.html
It can happen anywhere!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How incredibly awful. Check out some of the posts here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/lost-found/91380-resources-lost-stolen-pets.html


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

He wasn't tattooed, was he? A lot of GSD breeders tattoo their puppies...
Bianca's breeder tattooed her but did not microchip... I had her microchipped right away after I got her.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

I am sooo sorry for the loss of your puppy. As someone else said make flyers with a reward, I would also say no questions asked, you never no the people that stole him might return him if they think the price is higher and they wont get in trouble and also their friends wont have to feel as guilty if they don't have to answer for their friends whereabouts.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am so so so so sorry about your puppy. You said he was micorchipped?Hopefully it comes to good use and your pup is found. Otherwise put up flyers, signs, put stuff in your local newspapers. Also contact your local shelter or rescue, so that way if they pick the dog up they will know its urs, because some shelters scan the dogs that come in to see if they are chipped and if they are they will contact you.

Also put up flyers at petco pr petsmart, also put signs up at local dog park and beaches.

And yes, all it takes is a minute to take your dog.Is your dog fixed? If it is and the people who stole him try to breed your dog find out he is fixed, they will kill him or dump him somewhere.If he is fixed, they will pimp out the dog.

Its reality and its scary. Thats why I never leave my dogs un attended outside whether its my backyard or front yard. There are loons out there.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

He was not chiped and he is to young to be fixed. I did call the insurance company and file a claim. Not sure if its worth it. I paid 800 for him and I have a 500 deductable so I would get back 300 bucks.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

instead of filing a claim with my insurance company (in fact I've never heard of anyone doing that if a dog was stolen??) I hope you called the COPS and had the neighbor ALSO talk to the cops.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

And checked out those links in the sticky post. Especially findtoto.com IF they haven't sold the puppy someone might notice that their neighbors got a new puppy and report it if they get the phone message from that service.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your puppy being stolen but just so you know for the future....

Puppies and adult dogs can get stolen when they are left alone, even if it is only for 10 minutes. 

Puppies and adult dogs should NEVER be left alone outside, our world is filled with disgusting people, they will steal anything and try to make a buck off of it.

I hope that the person who stole your puppy, stole him/her just so they could resell him/her and not turn it into a fighting dog or torture it.

When you decide to get another puppy/dog please watch your puppy or dog closely.

Again I am sorry for your loss, I hope that you do find your puppy.


----------



## sterinn (Mar 26, 2010)

Don't let some scumbag ruin your or your daughters fun- go out and buy another dog- if you recover this one, then you'll have 2 GSD's.

I frikin' hate a theif!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I was working Hondo early one evening in the front yard. A car pulled up and sat there watching me from the street. We live in a rural area, so this really isn't all that strange. People do it all the time when we work horses etc. I didn't think too much of it, but kept my eye on them. They then pulled into a access drive, turned their car off and sat there. At that point, my neighbor from directly across the street got into their car and pulled into my drive. The neighbor from down the road (who owned the access drive) pulled in and blocked the person watching. It was a couple of men who were watching the 'dog'. They haven't returned. 

My point is, we need to watch and take care of each other. When a vehicle is driving down your street slowly, call your neighbors. Go out in your front yard and watch them back. Get involved. It doesn't mean you have to interact with them - people are crazy. Just let them know that you've seen them.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> instead of filing a claim with my insurance company (in fact I've never heard of anyone doing that if a dog was stolen??) I hope you called the COPS and had the neighbor ALSO talk to the cops.


Why not. I would do the same. Especially if your pup has a value of over a 1000 Euros. It helps to buy a new puppy if you can't get the old one back. I don't seen anything wrong with it. You insure cars, horses, bikes, motorcycles...why not dogs?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Watch craigslist and the newspaper for an ad selling a gsd puppy. 
Put an ad in paper in the lost/found section...I would offer a reward for safe return or information leading to his recovery. State that all info will be kept confidential. 
Put up flyers. (everywhere...vets offices, pet stores, markets, telephone poles...etc) 
Call all the vets and have them on alert. 
Call all shelters and have them on alert
Call the police and file a report.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

this webpage had it spelled out in more detail:

Well preventive measures are best for ending or reducing this problem, there are certain steps you should undertake if your dog is stolen.
• Contact the local police authorities immediately. Do not hesitate. Make sure they know your pet is gone. Under the laws of most countries, your dog is classified as property. You have the duty to file a stolen-property report. They have the duty to try to find your missing property. Make sure you are calm. Insist they take your concern seriously.
• Notify all the shelters and the various animal control offices in the immediate are. After they are made aware of the situation, inform all such facilities within a larger circumference. Extend it to anywhere from a 50 to a 100-mile radius.
• In the process of notifying the shelters, establish a good relationship with the personnel. If you can do so, visit each one. Set up a rotating schedule. Check their website regularly. Phone periodically. Be insistent but do not make unreasonable demands. These institutions have a lot on their plate. Many care, but are both overworked and underfunded.
• If your animal is a purebred, get in touch with the state and national organizations. Contact the clubs and see what they can do to help you. If nothing else, it may prevent a similar loss.
• Absolutely blanket your neighborhood and the surrounding communities with flyers. Make sure they are clear and precise. They should contain a physical description in addition to a current picture. Offer a reward for any pertinent information leading to your dog’s return.
• Place the flyers on poles and at crosswalks. Post them in high traffic areas. Place them in retail stores and nearby schools. See if you can hang them in police and fire stations, veterinarian offices, shelters, pet stores and grooming facilities. Always ask first. Inform any person of your loss. They may prove to have some other supportive suggestions.
• See if you can provide flyers or at least relate whom you are looking for to anyone who has a route. This includes postal workers, sanitation employees, couriers and paper boys or girls.
• Spread the word and post information at local puppy parks.
• Pass on what has happened to friends and other fellow dog owners.
• Place your canine’s picture and pertinent information on any of several lost-dog websites.
• If you can and the media is co-operative, call, write, and visit your local newspaper, television station and radio.
• Place an ad in the paper.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

a co-worker had her dog stolen a few months ago. Someone actually broke in while she was gone and stole it (yorkie) She filed a police report, copies of it along with pictures of the dog were sent to ALL vet offices within a certain # of miles. She got a call from a vet saying "we have someone just brought in a new dog that matches that description." the cops detained the young lady until my friend could get there to ID the dog.
It was in fact her dog. The young woman had been given the dog by a friend as a gift. 
So, it does work. However, one of the main reasons that she got a phone call was because the vet's office had a police report about a stolen dog. It does make a difference!


----------



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

This just urks me. I had a pitbull pup stolen from my home when I was a kid (11 y/o). To this day, it still bothers me that some A-hole had the audacity to victimize a family like he did. For that reason, I will never leave my pups out alone...and train them to be home and fence aggressive when they get older. The balance with that is you can and never should leave them alone. 

I hope and pray you get him back.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your puppy. Sending you good luck on his/her recovery.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

I spent as much time as I could calling vets and pet stores with in 40 miles of the house.

I did call the insurance company and they told me that dogs under my policy are not covered so i am SOL on 800.00 bucks and a puppy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Put an ad on Craigslist and Petfinder if possible.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

where are you located (couldn't find it)????? perhaps if you post a location, people on the board may be able to keep an eye and ear open if they are near you......


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

What about contacting your local media – TV stations, newspapers, radio, etc. There IS a newsworthy story, here! The exposure might help. Also, can you offer a reward for the safe return of your pup? 

I feel terrible for you! This is my biggest fear - someone coming into the yard and taking Mikka. I had my husband put locks on the gates last week....maybe I'm not as paranoid as he thinks I am!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Miikkas mom said:


> What about contacting your local media – TV stations, newspapers, radio, etc. There IS a newsworthy story, here! The exposure might help. Also, can you offer a reward for the safe return of your pup?
> 
> I feel terrible for you! This is my biggest fear - someone coming into the yard and taking Mikka. I had my husband put locks on the gates last week....maybe I'm not as paranoid as he thinks I am!


I like this idea. Contact the news, radio, like Miikkas mom said, people will pay attention. This may sound extreme, but can your neighbor identify the people that stole the pup if the police were to draw up a sketch? If so, get that to the news. I don't know if they'd give you the time of day to get a sketch artist in, but it's worth a shot. Get the media involved, there are plenty of animal lovers out there and if you play off their emotions, people will care and get involved. Attract as much attention to this as you can. If nothing else, if you get the media involved, the people who stole your dog may see everything that's going on and realize, "Oh crap.", then dump your dog where you have the opportunity to get him back. Post on Craigslist, too.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

jasonGSD01 said:


> I spent as much time as I could calling vets and pet stores with in 40 miles of the house.
> 
> I did call the insurance company and they told me that dogs under my policy are not covered so i am SOL on 800.00 bucks and a puppy.


 
again, if this were my dog, within 24 hours i would have well over 100 flyers posted all over the place offering reward for any information..you will reach more people over a longer period of time...if these scumbags were local, there is a chance someone is willing to give up some info if $$ is involved.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I agree call the media have your little girl ask those mean people to bring her puppy back. Go door to door with pics. If you have a small deacription of the car go look for a couple with a car that looks like that. If they know you had a dog like that then maybe they know you and even live close by? This is one reason I don't scolize my dogs with anyone other than close family I don't want my dogs to go to anyone. They go to maybe 7 people total everyone else gets barked at and ran from and Bella our GSD won't have anything to do with anyone other than me and DH. But we've only had her since april 5 too so I'm hopeing she will tolerate a few more people.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, do you mind if I ask where you are located? I worry about somebody taking my dogs all the time.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

why wouldn't I call my insurance company?? Heck my dog is stolen, OOPs gonna call the insurance company see if I can get some money for it ! 

I think my first thoughts would be to get moving and DO SOMETHING TO FIND MY DOG! 

Insurance MONEY would be the LAST thing on my mind. And taking that insurance MONEY to go buy another PUPPY would be the last thing on my mind.

IF my dog were stolen from my backyard, there would be no one to blame but MYSELF for leaving them unsupervised.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would agree with Diane...........the insurance company would be last on my list.........

and i think contacting the media is a great idea.................


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> You didn't have the vet visit for the microchip yet, right? Another reason breeders should chip before pup leaves their kennel.


Akbar's breeder microchipped him before we took him home.

That really sucks, I'd be in tears.  This is one reason why my dogs are never left alone outside. Akbar does stay in a kennel outside when I'm too busy to watch him 100% of the time but he's safe inside a kennel and if someone were to "sneak" in Akbar would start barking and then that would set my other two inside off. It's a scary thing to know that people will steal your dog. I really hope you find your puppy.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

This is so sad! I hope a vet or someone will reconize him and keep him/calling the Police on the people with the pup.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

jasonGSD01 said:


> He was not chiped and he is to young to be fixed. I did call the insurance company and file a claim. Not sure if its worth it. I paid 800 for him and I have a 500 deductable so I would get back 300 bucks.


Hopefully those loons who took him don't anything stupid. Call the police, the people who stole the dog may ask for a ransom. Yes I agree with contacting the media. 

I was watching the news once and someone put a story out about their dog(a yorkie0 to see if anyone could help. 

Epecially with purebreds, people will do anything, especially with this economy, to get a buck.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

BlackPuppy said:


> Wow, do you mind if I ask where you are located? I worry about somebody taking my dogs all the time.


in all honesty, you should worry about this no matter where you live. its sad, but its reality these days.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Epecially with purebreds, people will do anything, especially with this economy, to get a buck.


which is why i stress flyers emphasizing REWARD. people will turn on their friends, or even the perpetrators themselves may return the pup claiming they found it. personally, i wouldnt care at this point as long as i got my pup back.


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

First, I am sorry for your loss.
Not sure where you are located or type of neighbo hood, so this is just a thought..... Is there a business or even a neighbor that may have a security camera that could have picked up the vehicle and license plate. Just a thought.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

JakodaCD OA said:


> why wouldn't I call my insurance company?? Heck my dog is stolen, OOPs gonna call the insurance company see if I can get some money for it !
> 
> I think my first thoughts would be to get moving and DO SOMETHING TO FIND MY DOG!
> 
> ...


This sums up my feelings!


----------



## sterinn (Mar 26, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> why wouldn't I call my insurance company?? Heck my dog is stolen, OOPs gonna call the insurance company see if I can get some money for it !
> 
> I think my first thoughts would be to get moving and DO SOMETHING TO FIND MY DOG!
> 
> ...


Well I'm just too stubborn to let a theif put a glitch in my life. I'd do both buy going and buying a new pup and find the other- if I end up with 2 dogs, then great. :wild:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think more people are worried about the glitch in the puppy's life. Sold for research, used for experiments, stuff like that, or just not being in his home. That's why I keep saying read the links, use findtoto...and others are saying get the flyers out, do everything you can, offer a huge reward. Don't worry about the $ lost, just try to get that poor puppy back.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, I'm getting my security camera back online, anyway. I just saw tire tracks going across my yard. I live on a corner and can't always see the street side of the house. BTW, the camera was cheap, about $150, it's the special extended time VCR that was $300.


----------



## emusdad (Apr 14, 2010)

One of the first things my breeder told me . NEVER LEAVE YOUR DOG UNATTENDED.

Alot of times your dog will get stolen and then will get "returned" to you for the reward. It's all a scam. Or some vietnamese will eat them.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

So sorry about your pup -- hope you manage to find the folks who took him. If not, here's hoping the people who took him will actually take care of him, or sell him to someone who will. 

When my GSD was a pup we lived on a corner lot with 3 sides of the yard accessible to "visitors". Our city only allows corner lots to have a 4' chain link fence (which we did have), we couldn't install anything better. I never let my pup out without one of us being with her, except sometimes when my Rottie was out with her. The Rottie was enough to make any would-be pup-thief think twice about reaching over the fence.....
Still, you can't do everything all the time, and seems there are always low-lifes around to take advantage of any situation.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have put up flyers, contacted vets and pet stores, faxed pics and copies of the police report to all of them. Put a ad on craigslist and contacted the news. They said they were to busy for a fluf piece right now. 

I did all this in a reasonable amount of time. So if it wasnt fast enough for some of you then tough!! I work full time I am a single parent raising my 4 year old daughter by myself and did want i could do with what little time and money I do have. 

I made a list of things to do and YES the insurance company was on that list. Why not? I am not made of money and loosing 800 bucks is a big deal to me and my daughter. So YES I called them to see if i could recoup anything to put towards another dog. The insurance company said the dog wasnt covered. So now my daughter and I have to wait another year or 2 so I can save the money up for another pup. So calling the insurance company make me a bad person? I could care less. You dont have a 4 year old asking me every day if were getting another puppy. Or weres the puppy at? and asking tons of questions. 

To some of you that NEVER leave your pup out of sight, thats great!!! good for you. My life dosent allow me to stand outside for hours at a time. I let both dogs outside after they were done eating while i took a shower and that was for about 15 mins. 

To the others thanks for the great info.


----------



## sterinn (Mar 26, 2010)

EchoGSD said:


> So sorry about your pup -- hope you manage to find the folks who took him. If not, here's hoping the people who took him will actually take care of him, or sell him to someone who will.
> 
> When my GSD was a pup we lived on a corner lot with 3 sides of the yard accessible to "visitors". Our city only allows corner lots to have a 4' chain link fence (which we did have), we couldn't install anything better. I never let my pup out without one of us being with her, except sometimes when my Rottie was out with her. The Rottie was enough to make any would-be pup-thief think twice about reaching over the fence.....
> Still, you can't do everything all the time, and seems there are always low-lifes around to take advantage of any situation.


Don't you love it when governments and municipalities tell you what you can and can't do with your own property....


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

I hope who ever stoled your puppy gets hit by a car , i hope you get your pup back. they must have been watching you i would bet that the puppy is not to far from you thieves are not the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The bunchers target neighborhood with no fence rule, due to their association policies.
E-fence neighborhood=easy target for theft.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bumb any news yet. I agree I bet that pup is within a few blocks have you tried door to door?


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

jasonGSD01 said:


> To some of you that NEVER leave your pup out of sight, thats great!!! good for you. My life dosent allow me to stand outside for hours at a time. I let both dogs outside after they were done eating while i took a shower and that was for about 15 mins.
> 
> To the others thanks for the great info.


I respectfully have to say i don't get it?. I go outside with the dogs when they go potty and they come right in. When it's play time or training i go outside with them. They go outside on my terms so if i'm busy doing something they are going have to wait. It's really not that hard.

But regardless i hope you find your puppy, my folks dog was stolen too a couple years ago, not fun. I get leary if i'm being watched too closely, we have high stolen dogs rate around here also.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Uhu... but what are people going to do that have outside dogs in kennel and can't take them all in?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

jasonGSD01 said:


> So now my daughter and I have to wait another year or 2 so I can save the money up for another pup.


Have you not considered adoption? Why on earth do you have to spend $800 to get a pup? My czech pup comes from great breeding, and was originally a $1,500 dog. Now he's getting ready to get a $10,000 complete hip replacement (both hips will have to be done). My least expensive german shepherd came from a crappy little shelter run out of a warehouse in Kentucky and has the most fantasic temperament and zero medical problems!

Money doesn't always buy a better dog. Just get your daughter a pup or a dog in one of the thousands of adoption agencies across the country. You don't need $800 to get a puppy as a pet, period.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Agree completely, look right here at our rescue section!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

if, after seeing how this can happen in such a short period of time, your response to those suggesting vigilance is not, "oh my gosh, i now understand and i will NEVER do that again", but is instead a defensive statement about how your life does not allow the time to be more vigilant...then don't get another dog.

many times the low-lifes who do things like this watch for he replacement dog to appear so they can do the same thing again.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

jasonGSD01 said:


> I have put up flyers, contacted vets and pet stores, faxed pics and copies of the police report to all of them. Put a ad on craigslist and contacted the news. They said they were to busy for a fluf piece right now.
> 
> I did all this in a reasonable amount of time. So if it wasnt fast enough for some of you then tough!! I work full time I am a single parent raising my 4 year old daughter by myself and did want i could do with what little time and money I do have.
> 
> ...



Hey don't attack us. We are offering suggestions and advice. We know some of these things take time. I know many of the people on this board have kids, so yes they have had 4 year old or do. Tell your daughter and explain to her that these things take time.

If you are so worried about money, then you should have never got a $800 puppy.

If you did get another dog, have you considered shelters or rescues? My black GSD, is from the shelter and we couldn't be more happier.And more than likely the dog will already be fixed, vaccinated, and micorchipped, trained.

But having a dog is a BIG responsibility. Its just like having a kid, especially a puppy.

So in otherwords, tell your daughter, you can't get a dog/puppy right now. give it a few weeks and see what happens. Stuff like this doesn't happen over night. Its called patience and time. 

But don't come on here asking for advice and then get all defensive and rude.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

With all due respect, I think some of you are being a little too hard on the OP. If this had happened to me, the last thing I would want to hear is criticism on what I should or should not have done. The fact is that it happened and he came here looking for help – not condemnation. 

I realize we are ALL passionate about our dogs – I’m sure the OP is too. Would calling the insurance company be tops on my list? No, but then again I am not in the OP’s shoes – none of us are. In all honesty, I have no idea how I would react to such a horrific event. I do know I’d be devastated and heartbroken. Having to listen (or read) people chastise me for what I thought was the right thing to do would further add to my despair. 

There is a time for critiquing ones actions and/or suggesting ways to make improvements. However, now is not that time. 

I hope no one is offended. I just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> why wouldn't I call my insurance company?? Heck my dog is stolen, OOPs gonna call the insurance company see if I can get some money for it !
> 
> I think my first thoughts would be to get moving and DO SOMETHING TO FIND MY DOG!
> 
> ...


 

Um, no, the blame belongs to the thief.
I think it is totally unrealistic to say to never leave a dog out in it's own yard.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

mysablegsd said:


> Um, no, the blame belongs to the thief.
> I think it is totally unrealistic to say to never leave a dog out in it's own yard.


Very good point! Far too often in our society we tend to blame the victim for the crime and not the criminal who committed the crime. Women are raped because they dress too risqué. The child was kidnapped because she shouldn’t have been walking home alone from school. The salesman was shot and killed because he went into to a bad neighborhood – he should have known better than to go “there”. I hear it all the time and I think it’s ridiculous. Yes, people have to be vigilant but when you can’t even leave your dog in your own fenced backyard for 15 minutes without it getting stolen....then we blame the victim (dog owner) instead of the thief who stole the dang dog.....well geesh!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

It can go both ways. When a prostitute gets raped, people will say she was selling herself and was asking for it. Yes, she can get raped. But if you plan on getting into prostitution, you need to know rape happens. As for the kid, An adult should at least watch the kid til he is safe and at the destination or the kid can get into karate(I was 5 and took karate) As for the sales person, he/she should know better, and should/could walk with another person, or have some sort of protection such as pepper spray, also prostitutes should carry around some sort of protection such as pepper spray.

I watch too much Law & Order SVU.

Either way, we should be careful no matter what, especially if a life is involved.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> It can go both ways. When a prostitute gets raped, people will say she was selling herself and was asking for it. Yes, she can get raped. But if you plan on getting into prostitution, you need to know rape happens. As for the kid, An adult should at least watch the kid til he is safe and at the destination or the kid can get into karate(I was 5 and took karate) As for the sales person, he/she should know better, and should/could walk with another person, or have some sort of protection such as pepper spray, also prostitutes should carry around some sort of protection such as pepper spray.
> 
> I watch too much Law & Order SVU.
> 
> Either way, we should be careful no matter what, especially if a life is involved.


As I said, people have to be vigilant. However, just because as woman is a prostitute doesn’t mean she deserves to get raped…common Jessie. 

I’ll tell you a personal story. It involves one of my sons. My son played hockey since he was old enough to walk…well, since he was about 5 years old. When he was 15 years old he had a really bad hockey incident during one of his games. He ended up with a sever brain injury. He was taken to the hospital and then transported to the Mayo Clinic in Rochester MN. He was in Rochester for about a month. During this time DH and I were continually told that “Perhaps Joe should not have played hockey” I can’t tell you the number of people that said that to us. In a way they were blaming us for allowing Joe to play instead of incident itself (he was checked hard into the boards, his helmet flew off, and he fell backward and slammed his head on the ice). 

I suppose if he never played any sport he would be fine today. What should we have done instead, kept him locked up in his room all day?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think no matter what happens, people get so passionate about dogs that they look for anything where the person could be to blame. If this dog was stolen from inside the person's house while they were showering, people would be asking why the door wasn't locked. If the door was locked and someone broke a window and opened the door, you'd get a bunch of people preaching about how they never buy houses that have windows by the door just for that very reason. If someone stole a dog out of a crate, you'd have other people saying "that's why I ALWAYS lock my crate doors!" 

I'm sorry about your pup. Invest in a lock for your backyard. I think it's very reasonable to be able to expect your dog to be fine in your backyard alone for a small period of time like that. Some people are just rotten.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Miikkas mom said:


> As I said, people have to be vigilant. However, just because as woman is a prostitute doesn’t mean she deserves to get raped…common Jessie.
> 
> I’ll tell you a personal story. It involves one of my sons. My son played hockey since he was old enough to walk…well, since he was about 5 years old. When he was 15 years old he had a really bad hockey incident during one of his games. He ended up with a sever brain injury. He was taken to the hospital and then transported to the Mayo Clinic in Rochester MN. He was in Rochester for about a month. During this time DH and I were continually told that “Perhaps Joe should not have played hockey” I can’t tell you the number of people that said that to us. In a way they were blaming us for allowing Joe to play instead of incident itself (he was checked hard into the boards, his helmet flew off, and he fell backward and slammed his head on the ice).
> 
> I suppose if he never played any sport he would be fine today. What should we have done instead, kept him locked up in his room all day?


Like I said, thats what people will say. If a prostitute gets raped, people will think she deserved it or will not believe her. I never said that is me who said that.

I would believe her, because I personally knew a rape victim, and I recently did a speech on rape. I was shocked at what I found out.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Syaoransbear said:


> I think no matter what happens, people get so passionate about dogs that they look for anything where the person could be to blame. If this dog was stolen from inside the person's house while they were showering, people would be asking why the door wasn't locked. If the door was locked and someone broke a window and opened the door, you'd get a bunch of people preaching about how they never buy houses that have windows by the door just for that very reason. If someone stole a dog out of a crate, you'd have other people saying "that's why I ALWAYS lock my crate doors!"
> 
> I'm sorry about your pup. Invest in a lock for your backyard. I think it's very reasonable to be able to expect your dog to be fine in your backyard alone for a small period of time like that. Some people are just rotten.



I agree 100%.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Syaoransbear said:


> I think no matter what happens, people get so passionate about dogs that they look for anything where the person could be to blame. If this dog was stolen from inside the person's house while they were showering, people would be asking why the door wasn't locked. If the door was locked and someone broke a window and opened the door, you'd get a bunch of people preaching about how they never buy houses that have windows by the door just for that very reason. If someone stole a dog out of a crate, you'd have other people saying "that's why I ALWAYS lock my crate doors!"
> 
> I'm sorry about your pup. Invest in a lock for your backyard. I think it's very reasonable to be able to expect your dog to be fine in your backyard alone for a small period of time like that. Some people are just rotten.


I agree with you 100%


----------



## RSpencer (Feb 11, 2010)

i agree also, no matter what you do to keep your stuff safe, if somone wants it bad enough they will find a way to get it. some people would rather steal it and posibly spends years in jail payin for instead of an honest living were they can earn what they get. sadly i believe there are too many ppl out there that do not know how to live the honest, hard working ways anymore. me myself get a pretty good rush knowing i save my money up for the things i want the most and really actually earn what i get.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

RSpencer said:


> i agree also, no matter what you do to keep your stuff safe, if somone wants it bad enough they will find a way to get it.


Yeah, I was thinking this last night. It only takes a few seconds and you can't spend your whole life watching the dogs (or whatever).


----------



## mykaya (Dec 10, 2009)

This is NOT about leaving an adult dog out in the yard, with reasonable security precautions in place...
THIS WAS A 12 WEEK OLD PUPPY!!!!
...too young to alert bark or defend itself....it didn't have a chance.
Arguments that 'bad stuff just happens and you can't prevent it' may ease someone's guilt, but do nothing to educate about awareness and taking responsibility for the consequences of one's actions, LEARNING from the experience, and not repeating it. 
Responsibility should not be compromised just because this is a puppy and not a child.
I feel most sorry for the puppy in this case, because of the potential for what could happen to it. 
If someone does not have time to watch a puppy while it is outside to keep it safe and prevent it from getting in trouble, then how will they have the time for the other responsibilities and needs required, which are extensive i.e. house training, crate training, exercise, play, feeding and grooming. 
The solution is quite simple...don't get one.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I recently did a speech on rape. I was shocked at what I found out.


I’m sorry Jessie. I misunderstood your comment. I know this isn’t the proper place, but I’m curious as to what you found in your studies.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Holy Crap...let this be a lesson to all you people who make mistakes...

I do not stand outside and wait for my dogs to go to the bathroom. I am guilty of leaving Banshee out in the sun for as long as she wants. I do not let my dogs run loose while I'm inside and neither did the OP. The puppy was in a fenced area. Can anyone on here truthfully say that they are outside with their dogs the every second, every time without fail?

The OP was a VICTIM of theft...I doubt they will ever make the same mistake again. Unfortunately, the fate of the puppy may never be known. Hopefully he is safe somewhere.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Can anyone on here truthfully say that they are outside with their dogs the every second, every time without fail?
> 
> .


Yup  just as much as a responsible parent to watch their children in the swimming pool or watching their small child play in their front yard. My dogs pretty much go outside at certain times. If they are playing in the yard i am near by, i could be messing with my garden or in the garage. They are never out of my sight. If they want to go running into the corn field i am not too far. If i have to go inside for something i bring them in.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Can anyone on here truthfully say that they are outside with their dogs the every second, every time without fail?


 
Sinister never goes outside without someone, *NEVER*, I am paranoid, I know people who got their dogs stolen, I watch him constantly, I do not care if there is a blizzard outside, I am out there with him. I am completely dead serious. Call me crazy but I will never take the chance that someone could snatch him out of my yard. I also never leave him alone at night time. I am home every single night and usually never go out on the weekends, if I do my aunt comes over and "dog sits" him. I dont live in a good neighborhood and usually the crime here happens at night. I also think I have seperation anxiety with Sin, I cant even drop him off to the groomers in fear that someone else could end up with my dog. I'm a weirdo :blush:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

ok, I confess. I have a doggie door.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

You should be able to leave your dog outside for 15 minutes, but in todays world it is taking a chance unfortunately.


My dogs don't like to go outside without me, so unless I go out, they don't. When I come in, they want to come in. If I leave them out they are sitting by the door begging to come in, so there's little point in it unless a stranger is coming in the house and doesn't need to be bothered with them, as inspection of every guest is something they feel they must do.

But I also have a 6ft wood privacy fence, actually 8ft on two sides, with a locked padlock on the gate, and a thief would have a hard time taking my dogs anyway. It certainly would not be a quiet affair.

The fence and padlock is as much to keep any kids from getting to my pool as it is for keeping people from getting to my dogs though.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> Can anyone on here truthfully say that they are outside with their dogs the every second, every time without fail?


At my place they are supervised at ALL times because thats the rule on military housing. When i am at my parents place they are unsupervised most of the time. But I can assure you that people would be stupid to come to my parents place to steal something. They'd be taken down by a bunch of crazy jack russel terriers.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> ok, I confess. I have a doggie door.


Hey! I just realized..._I am_ the doggie door! :laugh:


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Holy Crap...let this be a lesson to all you people who make mistakes...
> 
> I do not stand outside and wait for my dogs to go to the bathroom. I am guilty of leaving Banshee out in the sun for as long as she wants. I do not let my dogs run loose while I'm inside and neither did the OP. The puppy was in a fenced area. Can anyone on here truthfully say that they are outside with their dogs the every second, every time without fail?
> 
> The OP was a VICTIM of theft...I doubt they will ever make the same mistake again. Unfortunately, the fate of the puppy may never be known. Hopefully he is safe somewhere.


I'm retired and am home 24/7. IMHO it's good for the Hooligans to be able to spend some time outdoors, by themselves, doing whatever dogs like to do without having their human watching them. So yes, I allow them out for however long they want to stay out, doing whatever they want to do, except on very hot days, then I bring them in by 10AM. And as long as they're quiet, I allow them to be out when it's late at night for an hour or two.

My yard is entirely fenced in, 3/4 of it is double fenced (the interior fence is set in about 6' from the exterior fence). And it's impossible for me to watch both the front and back yards. Slider and Bruiser are in a pen in the front yard. So even if I were a "watcher" I still couldn't monitor them if they go to the back yard and I'm in the front yard or vice versa.

The good thing is I live at the end of a very quiet dead end street in a quiet neighborhood. If the area had a reputation for crime, dog theifts, poisioning, etc. then no, I would fence in a smaller area where I could monitor their playtime like a hawk.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I live in the middle of a bunch of retired couples. All the houses near me have someone home pretty much 24/7. If my dogs start barking, people come to check. Now, a lot of that is because everyone knows my dogs are NOT barkers. So if they're going off, that means something is happening.

That said, the dogs pretty much never go out alone. They will go out to potty; sometimes Freya prefers to take her afternoon nap in the sun. Other than that, they don't go out. I do like knowing that they can if they want to.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Holy Crap...let this be a lesson to all you people who make mistakes...
> 
> I do not stand outside and wait for my dogs to go to the bathroom. I am guilty of leaving Banshee out in the sun for as long as she wants. I do not let my dogs run loose while I'm inside and neither did the OP. The puppy was in a fenced area. Can anyone on here truthfully say that they are outside with their dogs the every second, every time without fail?
> 
> The OP was a VICTIM of theft...I doubt they will ever make the same mistake again. Unfortunately, the fate of the puppy may never be known. Hopefully he is safe somewhere.


 
I agree with you 100%, stories like this make me ask myself what I can do to prevent that from happening to me, I'm certainly not going to chastise the poor VICTIM because people suck. The reality of life is that not all of us can afford to be home watching our dogs 24 hours a day, theres something called life happening. I have to work to support my life, as well as my dogs and my horses, that means that they have to be alone, my older dogs are loose in my fenced in yard, my young dogs locked in large horse stalls, I am gone 13 hours a day 4 days a week, there is no way I am leaving my dogs locked in crates in my house for that duration, that is plain cruel. I have decided to put a padlock on my gate, and mentioned to my retired neighbor across the street to keep an eye out. I just don't feel having your dog in your own backyard is asking for trouble, it's pathetic that some creep would take advantage, but that can just as easily be a crime that could happen if the dog was inside as well, if someone wants something bad enough, they'll take it. The only crime here was perpetrated by the thief, not the owner.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Miikkas mom said:


> I’m sorry Jessie. I misunderstood your comment. I know this isn’t the proper place, but I’m curious as to what you found in your studies.



Go to RAINN | Rape, Abuse and Incest National Network | RAINN: The nation's largest anti-sexual assault organization.One of ?America?s 100 Best Charities" ?Worth magazine and look under statistics.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Again, people............

It's a young puppy. Do I let the dog outside unsupervised while I'm brushing my teeth? YES! But would I do that with a 4 or 5 month old puppy?! NO! I'm not condeming the guy, but people also need to be reasonable with their expectations of how much trouble a puppy can get themselves into. That's what crates are for. The puppy shouldn't have been in the backyard or the house for 60 seconds alone at that age.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Also, OP. Some constructive advice. Post the city and state that you live in as well as photos of the puppy. There are 14000 members on this board all over the world. A lot that are active with rescues, vets, etc. You never know who might spot him locally or even on Craigslist, etc.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSDElsa said:


> Also, OP. Some constructive advice. Post the city and state that you live in as well as photos of the puppy. There are 14000 members on this board all over the world. A lot that are active with rescues, vets, etc. You never know who might spot him locally or even on Craigslist, etc.


What a GREAT idea!!!


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Couple things...

I feel really bad for the owner here and agree that he/she really doesn't need to be lectured about leaving the dog outside unattended. He had a fenced in yard...I mean...you can't sit there and follow the dog every second of his life or you will end up driving yourself crazy. Don't blame yourself. You did nothing wrong here and its easy to place blame after the fact in retrospect...doesn't do a bit of good. 

Second, people are aware that microchipping probably does absolutely no good here right? It's not a GPS device. In the rare chance that someone turns the dog into a vet they would scan the chip and locate the owner, but its not like you can track dogs with it. 

I just see people putting, "Yeah, I'm glad my dog was microchipped!" like it would make a difference in this case. Chances are 90% it won't.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The pup hadn't been chipped yet. He had an appointment for Tuesday. 
I got Kacie as an abandonment rescue(2nd owner left her when she moved) she was chipped as a young pup but the info was not current. I put her in my name with out any questions from AVID, just paid the $35 fee to transfer info. Had the original owner contacted AVID to find her, they could have tracked me down, but I never heard a peep from her.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I use Home Again.

The shelter I volunteer at chips all their dogs, then when someone adopts them, they change the info.

If the dogs is older it is ok to let the dog be by themselves, but at least check on them every now and then. 

But yes, a very young puppy, should not be left alone.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I am so sorry about your puppy  I can't imagine what sort of person could do this! If you post your area and pic of the pup as someone suggested I, too, will help you search for him any way I can.


----------



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Hey don't attack us. We are offering suggestions and advice. We know some of these things take time. I know many of the people on this board have kids, so yes they have had 4 year old or do. Tell your daughter and explain to her that these things take time.
> 
> If you are so worried about money, then you should have never got a $800 puppy.
> 
> ...


This has gotta be the most ridiculous post I have ever read.

To the op: You do you. File your claim with insurance if you can. Buy another dog (when you can) for your daughter. Heck...buy one form a puppy mill if you want. All these posters that post with agendas behind their advice make me sick. You do you...for your...and your family. I hope you get your dog back...if that doesn't happen, I hope your family heals quick from the loss..so that you can get another GSD.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

milkmoney11 said:


> I feel really bad for the owner here and agree that he/she really doesn't need to be lectured about leaving the dog outside unattended. He had a fenced in yard...I mean...you can't sit there and follow the dog every second of his life or you will end up driving yourself crazy. Don't blame yourself. You did nothing wrong here and its easy to place blame after the fact in retrospect...doesn't do a bit of good.


I agree, this is getting absurd. My dogs like to spend HOURS outside on a nice weekend or evening and since I work full time all day long I have a gazillion things to get done at home without feeling compelled to sit in the yard while my dogs are digging a hole or watching a bird. And how many of us have privacy fences, dog doors, outdoor runs/kennels, etc? That is not an excuse for a criminal to walk onto the property and STEAL. It's not like this person opened their front door and released the puppy onto the street. People should be able to enjoy their homes and fenced in yards without policing every second. Am I "asking for it" to be stolen if I leave MY car in MY driveway overnight without standing there next to it?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Redgrappler said:


> This has gotta be the most ridiculous post I have ever read.
> 
> To the op: You do you. File your claim with insurance if you can. Buy another dog (when you can) for your daughter. Heck...buy one form a puppy mill if you want. All these posters that post with agendas behind their advice make me sick. You do you...for your...and your family. I hope you get your dog back...if that doesn't happen, I hope your family heals quick from the loss..so that you can get another GSD.


Its not ridiculous. Its the truth. He asked for help. We replied. He thought we were attacking him, and we weren't. What agendas are you talking about?

We were trying to help him with ways to help find the dog. We were doing in the best interest of the dog.

And I think what people were mostly mad about, when they lectured him, was because he left such a young puppy outside alone.

Its not easy getting over something you truly love. When you get a dog, you get a friend for life.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I just want to clarifiy something before this thread gets really out of hand. 

There is a HUGE difference between leaving a puppy unsuppervised in a yard, and leaving a grown dog outside on its own for a little while. While both are still vulnerable to people walking by and throwing something, or something similar. The chances of someone stealing a full grown GSD is a whole lot less than a puppy. I don't currently have a fenced back yard, but good luck to someone that thinks they can get him to come with them....

A 3-5 month old puppy is different though, they get into everything!!! And they don't have the adult thing going on get.

Personally I would be spending all my time trying to find my puppy..... only after I had exhausted all my options would I be considering another puppy. But the OP can do whatever ever he wants.... is it the same as our choice? nope, but everyone is entitled to do what they want, as long as it doesn't include breaking the law. 

To the OP, is there anything we can do to help you find your pup? I don't remember if you posted a pic of him. Maybe someone in the area can help you post fliers.... If someone did steal him and try to resell him, the new buyer might recognize him and return him. Its worth trying. I do hope that you have learned to not leave you pup unattented out in the backyard, and perhaps when he is returned, or when you get another puppy, you wait until he matures before giving him alone time in the backyard. Good luck finding your baby.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Did the neighbor see what kind of car they were in?
Where did you buy your puppy from are they reputable ?
Maybe if you ask around the neighborhood someone else may have seen something.
It sounds like they knew when to be watching you. How many people really knew you had a little puppy.
I would think they either wanted a puppy or they are looking to make some money by selling it. I wish you luck


----------



## mykaya (Dec 10, 2009)

Common sense dictates AGE APPROPRIATE SUPERVISION...this was a 12 WEEK OLD PUPPY. Apparently, from many of the responses, common sense isn't all that common. 

The posters with the notion that theft SHOULDN'T happen isn't a good enough argument for crying hapless victim and absolving oneself of responsibility to take reasonable measures in supervising a puppy. Common sense dictates taking age appropriate measures with a child...why wouldn't common sense dictate age appropriate measures with a vulnerable, dependent puppy. 

There are countless, valid reasons for NOT leaving a PUPPY outside unattended...Theft just happens to be the devastating result in this case. 

It is ridiculous to talk about the theft of a car in the same breath as the theft of a puppy...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

mykaya said:


> Common sense dictates AGE APPROPRIATE SUPERVISION...this was a 12 WEEK OLD PUPPY. Apparently, from many of the responses, common sense isn't all that common.
> 
> The posters with the notion that theft SHOULDN'T happen isn't a good enough argument for crying hapless victim and absolving oneself of responsibility to take reasonable measures in supervising a puppy. Common sense dictates taking age appropriate measures with a child...why wouldn't common sense dictate age appropriate measures with a vulnerable, dependent puppy.
> 
> ...



a car?lol


----------



## mykaya (Dec 10, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> a car?lol


Yes, somebody actually used the ridiculous and inappropriate comparison of a car getting stolen out of their driveway. Like a living puppy can be compared to a material object!! Sorry, I should have quoted them.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

omg thats hilarious.lol.

Yea I am gonna compare a my mom's mini van to Molly.lol


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is so sad to hear of this happening. Unfortunately, i hear it is becoming more common. Protect your property at all times, trust no noe with your dog, unless you are 100% sure about them.
If anyone stole my dog, i would be arrested for murder.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> omg thats hilarious.lol.
> 
> Yea I am gonna compare a my mom's mini van to Molly.lol


Um, wow, missed the point much? lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what makaya said,,good post.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Liesje said:


> Um, wow, missed the point much? lol


You posted the car post?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> You posted the car post?


Does it matter? I guess I don't see what's so hilarious about it. My point was that puppy, adult dog, car, whatever...that doesn't excuse the fact that someone trespassed and stole off someone else's property. So we can all make assumptions about how much other people care about their dogs compared to us but it doesn't change the fact that the puppy was STOLEN. No one deserves that and getting on the OP's case isn't going to help get the dog back.

If it happened to me I'd call the news channel (as well as everything else posted here - call police, ACO, all vets, all shelters, post on Craigslist and the local news channel message boards). Can't hurt. They'd probably love a sensational story about an innocent puppy being scouted and yanked from a fenced in yard.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Liesje said:


> Does it matter? I guess I don't see what's so hilarious about it. My point was that puppy, adult dog, car, whatever...that doesn't excuse the fact that someone trespassed and stole off someone else's property. So we can all make assumptions about how much other people care about their dogs compared to us but it doesn't change the fact that the puppy was STOLEN. No one deserves that and getting on the OP's case isn't going to help get the dog back.
> 
> If it happened to me I'd call the news channel (as well as everything else posted here - call police, ACO, all vets, all shelters, post on Craigslist and the local news channel message boards). Can't hurt. They'd probably love a sensational story about an innocent puppy being scouted and yanked from a fenced in yard.


U understand for a puppy, but a car? Maybe a very expensive car.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

OMG people!! She was not comparing a dog to a car – not even a very expensive car!! She was merely making a broad, generalized statement about theft.  I’m not the brightest bulb on the tree but even I could figure that one out!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Who wants brownies!!!

*Holds huge plate of brownies*


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Who wants brownies!!!
> 
> *Holds huge plate of brownies*


It depends. What's in 'em?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL thanks. The only reason I HAVE a car is for my dogs, I bought it after I got three dogs, pulled all the seats out (it's a used minivan) and converted it to a mobile kennel with crates and storage units installed. I even keep dog food and jugs of water out there so if we ever had to leave on a moment's notice I don't have to worry about what to do with my dogs, they come.

My point was about THEFT not about who thinks they love their dog more than I love mine. Sometimes it doesn't even matter how hard you try to protect, we had someone just saw a hole through the door, reach in and unlock it. Would that make me a horrible dog owner if I'd had a dog crated in a locked house at the time?

We all have different circumstances and raise our dogs accordingly. I never said I was fine with leaving 12 week old puppies outside unattended. But a mistake is just that....a mistake, and it doesn't negate the fact that the dog was STOLEN.

Anyway...


----------



## mykaya (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you JakodaCD

I am amazed that some people are so caught up in the fact that the puppy was STOLEN, that they are completely missing the point that this very young puppy was unsupervised in the first place.
It seems that many of those who do get the point are directing their posts at those making the inane justifications and not JUST the OP.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Mykaya, I’m curious as to who you feel commented the larger offense - the OP or the thief?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

mykaya said:


> Thank you JakodaCD
> 
> I am amazed that some people are so caught up in the fact that the puppy was STOLEN, that they are completely missing the point that this very young puppy was unsupervised in the first place.
> It seems that many of those who do get the point are directing their posts at those making the inane justifications and not JUST the OP.


What is the point of dragging the OP through the dirt? Do you have any suggestions as to how to get the dog back?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ummm...chocolate chips....a little "somethin'-somethin'"lol.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

The puppy was with two other adult dogs. You'd think two adult dogs would deter people from grabbing the puppy.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Ummm...chocolate chips....a little "somethin'-somethin'"lol.


OK...you talked me into it!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

*puts big carton of milk out*lol


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Syaoransbear said:


> The puppy was with two other adult dogs. You'd think two adult dogs would deter people from grabbing the puppy.


It was just one other dog. Not sure what the other dog is but it's a toy or very small dog (looked at some of the OP's other posts).


----------



## mykaya (Dec 10, 2009)

Liesje said:


> What is the point of dragging the OP through the dirt? Do you have any suggestions as to how to get the dog back?


Liesje, obviously, you have still missed part of the point if you think this is just about the OP. Quite a few responses rationalized and condoned leaving a dog outside, with the knowledge that the issue in this thread involved a puppy. It is great that you acknowledged the issue of age and supervision in your 'later' post. 

I see no point in repeating the excellent and extensive suggestions that have already been posted on how to search for the PUPPY. It is certainly my hope that the OP can recover this pup.

The cold reality that many people don't realize is that puppies are in demand for many illegal activities which make recovery challenging, if not impossible. If some of the posts on this thread make just ONE person more aware of the need for constant supervision of a puppy while outside, in spite of "having a life", or "working full-time", or kids, or whatever, and ONE pup's safety is ensured, then those posts will have been successful and worth any questioning or criticism. I do believe that awareness and learning can be the positive result that comes out of other peoples' mistakes. 

Supervising a puppy outside is not unreasonable and it is 100% effective against what happened here, as well as the behaviour issues which can arise from leaving a pup up to his own devices. If that can't be managed 
because of a life situation, I think it is irresponsible to get a puppy.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Ummm...chocolate chips....a little "somethin'-somethin'"lol.


Are they "special" brownies?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> Are they "special" brownies?


mhm.....:cake:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

if someone wants to steal your dog they will. Even if it's a 80+lb GSD in a locked backyard. It's simply not that difficult, even if your dogs dislike strangers.

We can't protect against every thief and nutjob out there. For that matter, it's entirely possible for this puppy to be stolen even in the OP WAS in the back yard with him. Unless the puppy is tied to you, it only takes a second to grab and run to the car. Then POOF puppy is gone before you can even get through the gate.


----------



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

Jeez,people. Don't you think the OP already feels bad as it is? What's the point? Hindsight is always 20/20. It's is probable more clearer for the OP than to any of you all. Leave the dude alone.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Agreed! It is NOT the OP's fault that the puppy got stolen. The puppy was on HIS property and nobody has the right to tresspass and steal from you.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

Redgrappler said:


> Jeez,people. Don't you think the OP already feels bad as it is? What's the point? Hindsight is always 20/20. It's is probable more clearer for the OP than to any of you all. Leave the dude alone.


Thank you.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just want to say that there are more reasons to watch a puppy when outside other than theft, it is a puppy and will get into anything and everything, there are alot of dangerous things outside for a puppy to get into. They are also small enough to get out of a small whole or gap in the fence. That is why a puppy should be watched when it's outside. I am not saying a dog cant be left alone outside but a puppy should not be.


To the OP I hope you find your puppy


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*


LaRen616 said:



I just want to say that there are more reasons to watch a puppy when outside other than theft, it is a puppy and will get into anything and everything, there are alot of dangerous things outside for a puppy to get into. They are also small enough to get out of a small whole or gap in the fence. That is why a puppy should be watched when it's outside. I am not saying a dog cant be left alone outside but a puppy should not be.

Click to expand...

* 

I will repeat this again.

Leaving a *puppy* outside and a *dog* outside are 2 different things


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> I will repeat this again.
> 
> Leaving a *puppy* outside and a *dog* outside are 2 different things


Still, it isn't the OP's fault! The puppy was on HIS/HER property. 

We all should give support instead of bashing OP!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

No, I am not bashing, I was trying to tell people that there are other reasons why a puppy should be watched besides theft.

I also said that I hope he finds his puppy


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> No, I am not bashing, I was trying to tell people that there are other reasons why a puppy should be watched besides theft.
> 
> I also said that I hope he finds his puppy


Nevermind. :hug:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

:hugs:


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

Lilie said:


> Hey! I just realized..._I am_ the doggie door! :laugh:


Me too! I should wear a maid's uniform, since the dogs think I live to serve their every need.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok now its in the right thred

The Guy had a privicy fence you should be able to leave anything in the yard and feel its safe. I for one if I had a privicy fence would feel safe leaving a pup in the yard alone for more than a few minuets. Some people are jus a tad unrealistic nt every one can watch every secod to those who can great for us others we should not be critisied for leaving a dog in a fenced yard. PS I still feel that pup is probably close by its hard to know a dog is in a privicy fence someone close proably seen him with the dog. I hope like heck he find the baby. People can really suck sometimes


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

wow, quite an argument here.  play nice kids.

you have to be on the lookout for everything nowadays. scumbags will steal most ridiculous stuff. we had a bag of potting soil lifted from our deck. no biggie since it was worth like $2.50 but I would beat the snot out of the person that did it just to get the point across. 

jasonGSD01, I hope you find your puppy. I know my kids would be devastated if Fanta was gone all of a sudden.
I guess put a lock on that gate to prevent any other similar incidents in the future.

as far as insurance claim goes: good thing they denied it. you would pay them back a lot more (in the form of higher premium over the next few years) than the $300 you would get.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm going to stay out of the drama of all this, maybe someone should start a separate thread to talk about it as there is some great information in this thread. I really wish the OP would have returned and posted more info so we all could help with the missing pup. I don't necessarily blame him for leaving but I really think if he posted more info and a pic he would have a wonderful resource and many people here willing and able to help find the missing pup. 

Just know that if anyone ever steals Lulu (which will happen over my dead body!) I will fully expect all of you to help me track her down!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, this has been the thread to watch. 

I leave my dogs out. They are in kennels in a yard with privacy fencing around. 

Puppies are a little different. Joy was with her mother for quite a while, and at about six months old, I gave her the kennel with the patio, and an inside area. So she can get into her kennel all day long, all night long too. Or she can come into the house. 

My little guys are seven weeks old. When I first let them outside, only with me and their mother, I was worried mostly of hawks or eagles or snakes. Now they are a bit too big for that I hope, and I let them in the front yard in good weather. I am pretty far back from the road and the kennel is right in the front of my house, but, I have gone in, and taken Jenna in with me to go to the bathroom.

No, not to take a shower, but pulling in seven puppies when you got to go is sometimes not possible, so, yes I have left them out there. 

I set up their area so it would be safe. It is safe from predators, but not necessarily safe from thieves. 

But you really cannot stop living because there are bad people in the world. We exersize as much caustion as is prudent. Hindsight is always 20/20. But we still live in the world. 

One puppy is different because at 12 weeks, they generally don't like to be alone at all. A back yard is a huge jungle of things to get into. But in no way should we blame the victim here. She probably thought leaving the pup out back for twenty mintues or so was better than crating it yet again. Unfortunately timing was bad. 

Another thing people on here do not really know is the situation in her neighborhood. If dogs are getting nabbed left and right. If she is in a high crime area and her back yard is very visible to the neighborhood, well, that is a factor. But we do not know that. 

We just know that someone feels awful about her puppy. And while some people are out there to get a free dog, others have even worse ideas for the puppy. 

I so want for her to get the pup back, but with every day that goes by, I think it will get harder to prove that this is her puppy. 

I really am sorry this happened.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Selzer, I am glad I am not the only one who has worried about hawks and eagles here! When Lou was little and even when my cat goes out once in awhile I go out with them and a few times have seen an eagle circling my cat and I grabbed her and brought her in! I know I am probably nuts but living high up in the Rocky Mountains of Colorado I even would worry when my daughter was really little about the eagles, not so much the hawks though...


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> Ok now its in the right thred
> 
> The Guy had a privicy fence you should be able to leave anything in the yard and feel its safe. I for one if I had a privicy fence would feel safe leaving a pup in the yard alone for more than a few minuets. Some people are jus a tad unrealistic nt every one can watch every secod to those who can great for us others we should not be critisied for leaving a dog in a fenced yard. PS I still feel that pup is probably close by its hard to know a dog is in a privicy fence someone close proably seen him with the dog. I hope like heck he find the baby. People can really suck sometimes


What the OP actually wrote in his initial post was, "Theres a 6' *privacy* fence around the entire back yard excpet (sic) one spot on the side of the house thats chain link."

A chain link fence is not a *privacy* fence. So the puppy would have been visible through the chain link portion to anyone trolling the neighborhood.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lets just put it this way: When it comes to our dogs that love oh so very much, no matter what age, gender, or breed. We need to be careful no matter where you live or anything. We just need to be careful.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

StarryNite said:


> I really wish the OP would have returned and posted more info so we all could help with the missing pup.


I did'nt want to return to post any more info because when I did write something I was bashed. I live in Omaha,Nebraska.


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

jasonGSD01 said:


> I did'nt want to return to post any more info because when I did write something I was bashed. I live in Omaha,Nebraska.


From the sounds of it you should have put a dome over your backyard, complete with an ADT security system, cameras, and a moat. On top of that, you should have a doggie cam on the collar and a GPS device implanted in your pup. 

The bottom line is these people obviously had their eye on your pup and outside of these precautions they were going to get their hands him one way or another. 

The focus of this whole thread should have stuck to what you can do to possibly get him back rather than beating you up for what COULD/SHOULD have been done, which doesn't help ONE BIT at this point. I'm embarrassed for some of these comments and I didn't even make them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My advice would be to start a new thread in the Lost/Found section, with pictures and location.

I think this thread needs to be closed. It has run its course for both sides of the argument.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

jasonGSD01 said:


> I did'nt want to return to post any more info because when I did write something I was bashed. I live in Omaha,Nebraska.


I'm sorry you were treated so harshly, I hope you stick around!!!

I recall reading an article years ago about what you should do if you lose a dog - true, your baby was stolen but some of the tips might still help you recover him. I know you've mentioned you've already done some of this.

1. Call police, a/c, etc. just in case he shows up. Visit your local shelters to see if someone has dropped him off - sometimes phone calls aren't as effective as actually going and looking at the dogs.
2. Put ads in your local papers describing him and if you're offering a reward for his return.
3. Put up posters with his picture in your area - mention if you're offering a reward for his return.
4. Canvas the neighborhood and surrounding areas, especially talk to the kids to see if anyone has seen him - it could be the thieves live somewhere nearby.
5. Try to get your local TV stations interested in your story.

I know it's just a shot in the dark, but who knows, maybe you can put enough pressure on the thieves they may want to return him or get rid of him.

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well i would like to add one thing. Thanks to every that offere great advice and to those that all they wanted to do is tell me what a bad person I am for leaving my pup unattended. Oh well crap happens. Live, learn and move on. 

PLEASE LOCK THIS DOWN!!!!!


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

As I said ask all neighbors. 
Who did you buy the puppy from maybe they stole it back.
How many people even knew you had a young puppy.
These people were in a car hanging out just waiting for the right moment did anybody see the people?? 2 males/male female. 2 males could be to resell, male/female could be honey wanted a puppy. Lots of choices but if they stumbled upon you they must live near buy what were they driving.
If they knew you bought a puppy they could have followed from the vet or wherever retrace your steps where maybe someone remembers something . good luck


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> My advice would be to start a new thread in the Lost/Found section, with pictures and location.
> 
> I think this thread needs to be closed. It has run its course for both sides of the argument.


 
My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jasonGSD01 said:


> Well i would like to add one thing. Thanks to every that offere great advice and to those that all they wanted to do is tell me what a bad person I am for leaving my pup unattended. *Oh well crap happens.* Live, learn and move on.
> 
> PLEASE LOCK THIS DOWN!!!!!


Bold Mine...

I was with you until this statement. Do not even have a response to that because I can't comprehend that attitude. I would be devastated if I lost Jax and could never shrug it off.

I suggest you follow the advice given to you and hopefully you can get your puppy back.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Bold Mine...
> 
> I was with you until this statement. Do not even have a response to that because I can't comprehend that attitude. I would be devastated if I lost Jax and could never shrug it off.
> 
> I suggest you follow the advice given to you and hopefully you can get your puppy back.


 
As much as the OP has been berated over this issue, I can understand him having a slight attitude. I think the attitude is directed towards those people that have been so down right mean to him.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I think this thread has run it's course. To the original poster I wish you the best of luck finding your pup. Please keep us updated in a new thread.


----------

